# Won a blind lottery drawing!



## bdawg

1st time winning a blind lottery! Got blind #10 at Mogadore on opening week of duck season!
It's on the east side of Congress Lake Rd. Lots of marshy area there. Anyone else hunted that spot? What can I expect?


----------



## mchewyw

Never hunted that side of Mogadore, but with all that marsh, I'm sure the woodies and teal will be in there


----------



## fishingful

I hunted the one on the island. Birds flew down the north side blind is on rthe sw side. The one further back in there you can see off palm road is a pain to get to. Lots of lilly pads and is basically pass shooting. Was not a hole to land in.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I have Magee Marsh for early Goose and Teal, never been there before.


----------



## fishingful

OrangeMilk said:


> I have Magee Marsh for early Goose and Teal, never been there before.


Been there 2 times. Pulled blind 1 both times. You show up and pull balls out of a can. Thats your area for the day. They tow you out in a line of boats when they get to a zone they stop and have you untie and you paddle in. They give you a map. Zone 1 has a pit blind on the south side. Each zone is different. You can paddle back or they will come get you at the end of shooting time. Some spots you have to drag the boat over a ****.

You can hunt anyplace (within a certian distance of the blind) in your hole. Not just the blind. Some people have better luck that way. I only shot 2 birds the first time and 5 birds the second. During duck season. Cool experience.


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER

fishingful said:


> Been there 2 times. Pulled blind 1 both times. You show up and pull balls out of a can. Thats your area for the day. They tow you out in a line of boats when they get to a zone they stop and have you untie and you paddle in. They give you a map. Zone 1 has a pit blind on the south side. Each zone is different. You can paddle back or they will come get you at the end of shooting time. Some spots you have to drag the boat over a ****.
> 
> You can hunt anyplace (within a certian distance of the blind) in your hole. Not just the blind. Some *people have better luck that way. I only shot 2 birds the first time and 5 birds the second. During duck season. Cool experience.


You used to have to find your own way out to the duck blinds for early teal out at Magee Marsh. I'm not sure if it has changed or not. In the early season, the canals are extremely weed choked and its a real pain to get out to the blinds. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## slashbait

Early season your still on your own and need a boat or canoe to get to blind


----------



## slashbait

Canals not bad if you stay in center and don’t get out of boat in canals! At least 6 ft deep


----------



## bdawg

I got drawn for early season last year at Magee. Unfortunately, it was for the day after early goose season ended. We didn't see any teal, but had a group of geese and shovelers fly over our heads. Saw some wood ducks too. We were at a blind in the middle close to the Lake Erie side. You will need a boat to get to your blind. The canals are deep, but you can wade in the blind areas. We only heard 2 shots all morning.


----------



## bdawg

fishingful said:


> I hunted the one on the island. Birds flew down the north side blind is on rthe sw side. The one further back in there you can see off palm road is a pain to get to. Lots of lilly pads and is basically pass shooting. Was not a hole to land in.


We got the blind off a point to the west of the Palm road ramp. Is it really mucky there? Should I clear out some of the lillypads to make a landing zone? I'm going to do a fishing trip there to see the spot before I have to find it in the dark.


----------



## OrangeMilk

The ticket says I have blind 18. I guess no morning lottery like when I've been to Mercer. I'm calling tomorrow to confirm details but it looks like I Need to bring my own boat, no mention of being towed out on the ticket. I hope the Teal are down, much better table fare than geese.


----------



## fishingful

bdawg said:


> We got the blind off a point to the west of the Palm road ramp. Is it really mucky there? Should I clear out some of the lillypads to make a landing zone? I'm going to do a fishing trip there to see the spot before I have to find it in the dark.


I was not in the water. But would guess its all muck. Hard to find birds out there with all the pads if you don't have a dog. May or may not be a hole. You will want to go out and do some blind work. Camp them up with some of the surrounding foliage. They don't maintain the blinds. Once they are gone they are not replacing them.
I would do a pretrip. You can see the blind from what used to be a ramp. Its at most 3 maybe 4 foot deep all through there.



OrangeMilk said:


> The ticket says I have blind 18. I guess no morning lottery like when I've been to Mercer. I'm calling tomorrow to confirm details but it looks like I Need to bring my own boat, no mention of being towed out on the ticket. I hope the Teal are down, much better table fare than geese.


I have not hunted early season. Just regular season. I would call. If its the same park manager he will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## JamesF

OrangeMilk said:


> I have Magee Marsh for early Goose and Teal, never been there before.


If it's still run the same way as it was years ago, you are in for a treat. That is if the weather is favorable. One of the best places around here.


----------

